# Another Grinder



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/sammelbestellung-fuer-die-cbcrema-muehle.61780/page-17#post-987732


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Saw Reiss post this on twitter last night. Interesting. Any details on burrs etc?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Kony Burrs Neill.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks interesting. My phone isn't translating. I'll check on the computer later.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think that if you go to the very start of the thread (2012 I think), he was offering to make just thirty pieces and they were all allocated on that first page (much as we do with raffles etc.). The price is €1,250 in matte finish and €1,450 in polished.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/new-robur-burr-grinder-project-from-germany-t31600.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Posted this in a thread yesterday on here .....


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope that they decide to make more of them than thirty... I got the impression (the German language translates badly into English) that the thirty pieces were the highly polished ones.

Anyway, I spent some time reading the thread, and it seems to me that it solves the known potential faults with the Versalab:

Feeding the beans through the angled tube ensures that there is no pop-corning.

The top of the grinding chamber is very close to the burrs, so there is less bouncing of some beans.

The drive shaft is very short, thick and supported with two bearings.

The burr set is commercially available and reasonably priced.

Oh, and importation and duties/taxes should be less complicated.

NB: All of the above is contingent on proven results of course, and we have none of those so far. Unlike the Versalab, which has a long and successful record.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Shiny shiny coffee kit


----------

